# What to do with shells?



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

This is going to sound really dumb, but I haven't been able to find the answer on any of the invertebrate sites, so I figured I'd ask here. When a shrimp moults, what do you do with the shed exoskeleton? Do you just leave it in the tank or do you remove it?

AM


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Leave it in the tank, they can eat it which provides them with additional calcium. They probably won't eat it unless they're hungry though as I bet their shrimp food tastes a lot better.


----------



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks very much, Effox. I thought it might provide calcium, but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

AM


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

just like Effox said.


----------

